# How much ADA AquaSoil for a 20 Long?



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm going to set up a 20 long for my ram pair now that I know they are a mated pair. (They had their very first spawn Saturday and I saw wigglers this morning) 
I would like to use the ADA AquaSoil for the tank but I would like to know how many bags I need. I am not going to be making any hills or anything, I'm planning for it to just be flat. 
I also know that the substrate leaches ammonia for a while which is fine with me because it will cycle my tank pretty much by itself :thumbsup:
I'm hoping I can just go with one bag because it is so expensive and I am going to buy some other stuff from there. 

Thanks guys :smile:


----------



## GJL Creative Solutions (Mar 14, 2013)

I bet 2 9L bags will do it with some leftover. One might work if you want a bed that is kinda thin


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I really don't want to spend $60 on substrate though. Does anyone know where I can order it cheaper than the ADA-USA website? Or maybe I can mix it half and half with Eco-Complete. That would have to give me good plant growth!!


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

You could always use dirt and cap it.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I did mine with Power Sand Special-S, 1 9L bag of normal amazonia and a 3L bag or so of powder type. You could get away with 1 9L bag but it'd be a thinnish layer. Maybe an inch at best if even.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

One bag will be enough. You'll be about 1.5" deep.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

homemadepopcorn said:


> You could always use dirt and cap it.


Dirt on the bottom and AS on top?



freph said:


> I think I did mine with Power Sand Special-S, 1 9L bag of normal amazonia and a 3L bag or so of powder type. You could get away with 1 9L bag but it'd be a thinnish layer. Maybe an inch at best if even.


Interesting.. 



xmas_one said:


> One bag will be enough. You'll be about 1.5" deep.


That's deep enough for me. As long as it holds the plants in and provides enough for a strong root system, it's fine with me :smile:

How often would I have to replace this? If I have to replace it every year or something, I might just be better off going with Ec-Complete and dirt.


----------



## homemadepopcorn (Mar 19, 2012)

I was saying skip the AS... mixing it with dirt isn't the best idea. And i don't know if 1.5" is enough. I suppose its preference, but I have my tank at 3-4" at the thinnest, very easy to keep plants down.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Ohh... What should I cap it with then?


----------

